# Just food for dogs?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Just Food For Dogs | It All Starts With Nutrition.

Anyone heard of or tried this?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shelly, I've heard of them but never tried it. Some of my co-workers get dog food from this store and speak very highly of it. Maybe I'll check out one of their stores today and get samples. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Update- my husband went to their store and really liked what he saw. He said it was very clean and he saw people cooking there. We got some treats, jerky and also food samples (chicken, beef and turkey). I gave G&M the chicken this morning and they loved it. Good poop so far. I think I'm gonna totally switch them over to Just Food over the next 3 days. Hopefully it works for us. 

It's kinda like paying someone to home cook for you. But given that my two otherwise non picky dogs hate the new Balance It supplement, this could be great for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the feedback! I am wanting to start using their do it yourself kits  I have to get a few things to prepare for it but I am really excited!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my! I have never heard of them but it looks like a great place. Does the food really look like in the pictures or is it made into kibble? I'm definitely going to have to give it a try for Cici.
I don't think there's a location near me though, I'll have to order. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> Oh my! I have never heard of them but it looks like a great place. Does the food really look like in the pictures or is it made into kibble? I'm definitely going to have to give it a try for Cici.
> I don't think there's a location near me though, I'll have to order.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Not kibble but not really like the pictures either. It's actual food, I.e, real rice grains, chicken chunks etc. But the difference would be how food is photographed to look in magazines vs. how it looks when you (me) cook at home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback! I am wanting to start using their do it yourself kits  I have to get a few things to prepare for it but I am really excited!



Oh very fun! Do tell us how that goes when you try it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

